#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Hospital - Giving Birth

## aimvas

Asa man nindot nga ospital manganak?ingon cla sa Chong Hua daw pero mahal pud kuno.Kinsa naa idea kung pila ilang rates didto?normal and cs. tnx!

----------


## treize

ambot lang wa pa ko kasuway og panganak...

----------


## WEI?

Sa South Gen. diri sa Naga!! Nindot kaayu ang ilang hospital...

*-WEI?*

----------


## lcn888

Chong Hua or Cebu Doc or Perpetual to be safe..better safe than sorry..

----------


## lcn888

early this year i gave birth at chong hua (normal delivery).  i paid about almost P40t. pero apil na ang professional fee sa akong obgyne. grabeh!!!!

----------


## aimvas

@lcn888: thanks!naa ka idea pila ilang CS?inclusive nana cya sa pag stay nimo sa hospital?ward or private room?

----------


## desperada

sis simple tip ang rate rba sa room kay mao pud rate sa PF sa dr per day na cya...kay ako gani that was 5 years ago kay C/S nabughat ko sa akong bill..kay almost 100k...hinoon complicated to ako gamay kay nahutdan nko ug tubig nga i was in labor room for 25 hrs...

----------


## xxbanbanxx

sa Maternity Hosp. ok kau, didto sd ko nanganak, normal delivery lng amu nagasto mga 8k lang or wa jud to kaabot tnale ug 8k dala nana sa mga tambal na amu gipalit.

----------


## stjohn

nice pod ang VCMC, if mo avail ka sa ila package it will only cost you Php15,000 but if CS mga Php25,000 man guro - just inquire. limpyo ila rooms and ang mga resident OBs kay accomodating pod.

----------


## maddox_pitt

> early this year i gave birth at chong hua (normal delivery).  i paid about almost P40t. pero apil na ang professional fee sa akong obgyne. grabeh!!!!


oh :Huh: ?40t lang sa chong hua?
wow i thought mahal jud kaau...

----------


## miggish

Thank youuuu 😊

----------


## hopeandluck

Hi..can i ask okay ba sa vicente sotto anakan?? Pila mn bayad ug normal delivery? Kung cs pila mn sad? Naa ba mga package ddto? Pwd pa ba mu.apply kahit 6mos na ang tyan ? Wa pa mn ko ka pa prenatal gud kay busy kaau sa work.. Tulog ko buntag tas duty ig gabie.. So piraw jid kaau

----------

